# VW camper mod



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Taking one of these 








An gonna convert it into one of these








Will post pics as I go


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Looks wickedly cool!!*

Can't wait to see this one!!! I know it's gonna be good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Vee wee's Rule!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

hmmm... this should be cool! 

good luck with your project... but I was wondering, why not just start out with a dash VW bus, the one that's red on the bottom? it might save you some time and effort. 

anymore pics of the real truck? I've never seen that one before.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

videojimmy said:


> hmmm... this should be cool!
> 
> good luck with your project... but I was wondering, why not just start out with a dash VW bus, the one that's red on the bottom? it might save you some time and effort.
> 
> anymore pics of the real truck? I've never seen that one before.


Well because I cast these that im using an have some that have flaws that I cant do anything eles with an I like a challange, An no this was the only pic I found, I wish I could find more cause id like to make decale to match


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

So after cutting the roof off had to fill the whole in the roof of the cab where the camper was








Next I cut up another flawed vw van for a filler in the bed








Also cut the back window section from the red van an JB welded it in, in the background you see the bed filler peice all welded up ready for sanding








an last pic you see the bed filler in all jb welded an drying so I can sand an get ready for paint


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*WOW!! you're quick!!*

She's shaping up already!! Looks great so far!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm digging it!!

Bob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

First rate butcherey Kevin!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Now thats some fine knife work...were did you do your time lol.. Looking good!


Dave


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Ty guys, I apprecitate the compliments coming from some of the BEST custom modelers ive ever seen. My work in no way compairs to yours, but I try.

Ok sanding an filling, then more sanding an cutting wheel wells an filling in door grooves im at this stage
















I picked up a couple hotwheels today with some big motors sticking out, I may cut a hole an put one in, I think I will be building another of these to, next one will have a chopped top as well


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I also think one of these may be in the making, Will have to get the cast out while still plyable an cut the front to make the nose point more, but I LIKE this look


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Was also thinking that this drag truck may get a custom chassis build with possible a direct drive motor an a movable drop arm so it will wheelie!!!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Dang that looks cool!!!*

You're making me slobber up my keyboard!!!! Sweeeeet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's my kinda VW Goodwrench man!!! Yea, you gotta have a big blower on the back. Like what I'm a seeing...RM


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

It will be the "wenig rot lastwagon"! Ok, my German is pretty weak but that's close to "little red wagon". Ist gut, ja? :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

well the HW Ratbomb donated its motor to the "wenig rot lastwagon"( LOL i like that )


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

for more pictures try looking for chuck poole's chuck wagon. the original one was a VW p/u


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

WTG Goodwrench (way to Ginsu) :thumbsup:... nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

"Wenig"...means little ....as in... "I have little money for my slot projects".

The correct word is "kleine" ....means small.

Kliene rote wagen.

Looks cooler by the minute Kevin, you could probably sell a bunch of those.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

That VeeWee PU is looking great so far, keep us updated !


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I like where this is going!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't forget the Parachute because this thing is lookin' to fast for brakes!

Bob...VWs rule...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Brakes?! Why on earth would you want to slow that thing down? LOL I say take 'er to Bonneville and let 'er rip !


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Sweet build! Keep updating the creative steps - great instructional posts. ..RL


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEEEET!!!!!! "thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

A base coat of pearl silver peal has been applied, a little more wet sanding is needed, debating on color still, Thinking a candy red for the majority of it


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

WOW ! That VDUB looks so mean an Nasty in that silver, great color pic!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Looking very sweet!*

Candy red would look great...yeah baby! Maybe some Iron Crosses also? 

Bob...Iron Crosses on VWs rule...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

That's one cool looking V W.......


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

The candy red went on, waiting for it to dry an will tape it off an 2 tone this, Maybe a candy blue or candy purple roof an thinking a silver strip


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

iron crosses,,,,, humm could be a possability, will have to see if I have any I can print


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Iron Crosses....print...here...*



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> iron crosses,,,,, humm could be a possability, will have to see if I have any I can print


Want me to mail you some? Here is some images for you...

Bob...love that paint job...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

*Its getting there.......*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Now that is a cool VW van chop and paint so far...love it!

Bb


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I hope I'm not too late!!*

I was poking around oddball stuff on the web tonight and found something you had asked for earlier in this thread. If you can use it, coool!!!










Then I found this..If I can find the decals for it, we may have a race on our hands...










Not exactly the year model I have, but I'm no perfectionist anyway!! Happy T'Day!!

UtherJoe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

TY utherjoe, I do have the chuckwagon pic. I like that old chevy van, my father had one when i was a kid an we took many trips to florida in it


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

OK HT slotters, time for your input in this build. No pipes.....

















OR Pipes....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Yep Yep Yep*

Gotta have the pipes !!! Some chrome wheels with tires, will also help improve performance!!! I likes the 2 tone color package with silver separation!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Pipes.........Pipes.......Pipes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Kewl...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I agree...*

Yes, I agree with the pipes on...depending on one lil thing.. Check your clearance Clarance! Roger over.. Over out! :freak: Are you going to be puttering around the track with this, shelf queen it or race it? Clearance issues with them pipes sticking out that far may be an issue..depending on the track you're running it on. The pipes look cool, :thumbsup: but will it fit? 

UtherJoe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

the pipes will stick out no farther then the tires so clearance wise im safe


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

COOL TRUCK!!!!!! Reminds me of the days I spent at Englishtown Dragstrip.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Oh Danny Boy the pipes are playing...*

I vote for pipes. You could slot the sides of the body and let the pipes run through the slots. Or not. Either way, please add pipes.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

yeah pipes will be added, due to chassis clearance they will have to be on top or slightly cut in

Was debating...... what to do with the cool tires off the HW I butchered.... hummm.... I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















They will get a coat of silicon to get traction


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Round and round.....Whooooooooooooosh*

If my calculations are correct here this thing should have one heck of a top speed with those huge tires....Zooooooooooooooooooooooooooom!

This just is way more radius than any T-Jet could handle...lol

Bob...bet you didn't do that with a knife...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

bobhch said:


> If my calculations are correct here this thing should have one heck of a top speed with those huge tires....Zooooooooooooooooooooooooooom!
> 
> This just is way more radius than any T-Jet could handle...lol
> 
> Bob...bet you didn't do that with a knife...zilla


Oh yeahhhhhhhh, Im thinking this will require a hot arm an phase 3 motor mags an possible a 32 tooth spur gear(off the turbo hopper) an be turned into a straight line rocketttttttt


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*"Cartoons"*

That's one from the Cartoons magazine. If you can find some silicone traction compound, a wheelie bar is a must have. Might want to go with 2 shutes...RM


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I LOVE CARTOONS!!!!!!!!! still have a few of my old ones Krass an Bernie RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I think you need bigger wheels.  rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

well the vw drag truck is near completetion,Motor mounted with 5 min steel puddy, need to paint the intake red an windows an future it again an she will be done. next question is should I resin cast this(after cleaning up the front winshield, not happy how it looks)??? Would there be a few of you interested in one??

As for the "cartoons" vw camper, I think Santa will retire his sleigh an be having a new ride this year. found some xmass decals so it will get painted xmass colors, heck may stick a big red LED on the nose an santa wouldnt need rudolph  (BTW the tires where coated with Verachem flowable silicon an have MAJOR traction now )


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

the NON hippie bus .... with lots of "tude"

very well done!


----------

